

A Peek into Einstein's Zurich Notebook - filleokus
http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook/index.html

======
ahussain
As someone studying physics at the moment, this is a great re-energizing
force. Incredible to see that Einstein wrote the same equations, and (mostly)
in the same notation that we use today. Humbled.

------
sebkomianos
It looks like John D. Norton has a thing about Einstein:
[http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/](http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/)

~~~
spanko_at_large
I took his class last semester called "Einstein for Everyone" at the
University of Pittsburgh. I'd call him a fanatic

------
toolsadmin
Cool stuff

